# Any risk to giving newborn Zantac?



## chix99 (Jul 23, 2008)

I have a 6 week old DS who has been very fussy for the last few weeks (was an angel before then!). Due to a lot of spitting up after nursing + new fussiness, plus no sleep during the day - we are starting to suspect reflux. I'm not positive about this diagnosis, but pediatrician was fine with prescribing Zantac to him.

My question is: are there any risks I should be aware of with this medication for newborns?

Like I said, we are not sure it's reflux, so want to make sure I consider any risks to giving a newborn this prescription medication before I do so.

Thanks!


----------



## fizgig (Aug 3, 2007)

We had out little one on Zantac for a bit. It helped a little but I was never happy to be giving him something with an alcohol base though I understand there is a non-alcohol based possibility.

Our son did eventually hve a very strange reaction to Zantac though it didn't show up until he got a heavy dose for a few days in a row. He would shake his head and writhe all night - it took us a little while to associate it with the Zantac and I'm still not 100% sure but it was freaky enough to make us stop.

I've since read that headaches are fairly common and I suspect that is what he had going on.

Beyond that I haven't read nor heard of serious side effects but there are a number of forums dedicated to infant reflux that you could search.


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

Do you have an overactive letdown? Have you tried completely eliminating dairy from your diet? Those things can mimic reflux in a breastfed baby.


----------



## littlebb (Apr 15, 2009)

I agree with PP - I would take all the other precautions first if you haven't already before resulting to Rx. My DS is 10 weeks old and has struggled with acid reflux since day one. He is still a puker (we change outfits and bibs at least 5 times a day), but cutting out all cow's milk changed everything. He still has episodes of acid reflux to the point of vomiting, but it's no where near as bad as it was. He used to scream and cry and couldn't be consoled, especially at night. All that's gone and he sleeps through the night except for his two feedings and if he wants his pacifier.

Tomatoes was also a huge no-no. If I ate anything with a hint of tomato in it (even a boxed food), we suffered for two days at least because the acid affected him so much.

I've done extensive research on the topic (we were expecting acid reflux issues, given my father had lifetime issues with it, as do I) and I agree with most of the research that supports reflux being common among babies because their esophageal sphincter isn't fully developed yet. I'm told and I've read 3 months is often a magic point where they seem to improve greatly on their own. I didn't ever result to the Zantac because not only was I afraid of the side effects, I was also afraid it would hinder his natural process to develop properly.

It sounds like cutting out foods (if it helps) and time are the best cures.


----------



## chix99 (Jul 23, 2008)

OP here, yes - I do have a fast letdown, he sometimes coughs/gags - so I sit "backwards" and it is fine after a few minutes. Why does that mimic reflux? thanks!


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

Look over this page and let us know what you think.
http://www.kellymom.com/bf/supply/fast-letdown.html


----------



## Dabble (Jun 14, 2007)

Overactive letdown can seem similar to reflux, and most doctors don't really want to mess around with trying to figure out the difference. Read about it here: http://www.kellymom.com/bf/supply/fast-letdown.html

On the other hand, reflux is really common, and Zantac is a low-risk drug that has been used for years to treat it. DS2 was on Zantac from 6 weeks to about 12 weeks, when it started to lose effectiveness and we switched him to a couple different meds. He eventually outgrew the need for the meds at around seven months.

Zantac was a miracle med in our situation. We had ruled out overactive letdown and decided to give Zantac a try. It made feeding and sleeping much easier for him, and obviously made him a lot more comfortable. I wouldn't hesitate to put another infant on it if I felt sure it was reflux.

ETA: LOL, crossposted the exact same link with PP! It's a good one!


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

i just put my almost six week old son on zantac. he had all of these symptoms of GERD and was truly suffering:

* frequent spitting up (like 15x a day)
* sleeplessness -- he could not sleep during the day except for brief cat naps
* waking up in pain and being highly irritable
* arching his back and neck
* making faces and acting like he's gagging when laying on his back (often right before spitting up)
and finally the biggest one:
* slow weight gain

the slow weight gain really had me concerned. he was gaining, but only 1/2 ounce a day... and this was with round the clock nursing. we (him and me) were both worn out and crabby all the time. he really did have an angry look to his face most of the time.

i researched this topic and when i saw that he had so many of the important symptoms of GERD (which i also suffer from... and have been taking Zantac myself since the third trimester)... i brought it to the attention of his pediatrician, who said those are all symptoms of reflux.

she prescribed Zantac, and we started it on friday night. (by the way, i did get the non-alcohol formulation.) although the ped. said not to expect instant results, his positive response really did happen overnight. now he wakes up happy. he actually sleeps for two to three hours at a time. he still spits up, but it's like 3-5 times a day, instead of 15.

and, i weighed him this afternoon and he seems to have put on 4-5 ounces since friday... which it took him a whole week to put on that much before the Zantac.

his prescription runs for two months, after which i think we will be testing to see if he still needs it (ie, quit using it and see how it goes). i was told that when he takes Zantac, either it will work or it won't, and if it doesn't work, then it wasn't reflux. but seeing as though it works, it proves it was reflux.

i can tell you that as a reflux sufferer myself, i am so relieved to be sparing him of it. for me, the stomach acid would come up at night (for example) and send me running to the bathroom to stand over the sink with my mouth open, just pouring it out. for a newborn who can't move at all, and just to lay there and take it... it's kinda tortourous.

so i'm also redoubling my efforts to eliminate all of the GERD causing foods, no caffiene, no carbonated drinks, no chocolate, no tomatoes, spicy foods, etc. etc. all of the things that i was able to enjoy again once i started the Zantac myself, i've had to elminate once again.

so, yes, consider it carefully whether your child needs it or not. but as for me, i was certain this was indeed his problem, and i do feel it was/is the right thing to medicate him for it at this time. in other words, determine for yourself if the benefits outweigh the risks. sometimes they do. other times they may not.


----------



## melissarana (Dec 6, 2008)

Zantac was a miracle medication for us too! Our son's reflux was just horrible; he was in such pain that he cried almost all the time. Within a day of starting Zantac his entire demeanor changed - he became the happy guy we know and love today!

He actually stayed on Zantac until he was one, and we had to occasionally increase his dose as he grew. I did, of course, worry about the risk of side-effects but for us the pros outweighed the cons.


----------



## Delicateflower (Feb 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *littlebb* 
I agree with most of the research that supports reflux being common among babies because their esophageal sphincter isn't fully developed yet. I'm told and I've read 3 months is often a magic point where they seem to improve greatly on their own. I didn't ever result to the Zantac because not only was I afraid of the side effects, I was also afraid it would hinder his natural process to develop properly.

It sounds like cutting out foods (if it helps) and time are the best cures.

What about the ethical implications of the baby being in pain during that time? As an AP parent, I find it impossible to allow my baby to be in pain when I can use safe means to end the pain.


----------



## Dabble (Jun 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *littlebb* 
I've done extensive research on the topic (we were expecting acid reflux issues, given my father had lifetime issues with it, as do I) and I agree with most of the research that supports reflux being common among babies because their esophageal sphincter isn't fully developed yet. I'm told and I've read 3 months is often a magic point where they seem to improve greatly on their own. I didn't ever result to the Zantac because not only was I afraid of the side effects, I was also afraid it would hinder his natural process to develop properly.

You are absolutely correct that the most common cause of GERD in babies is the esophageal sphincter being underdeveloped. However, it is misguided to believe that using meds like Zantac would hinder natural/proper development. Meds like Zantac suppress acid production and prevent that underdeveloped sphincter from being constantly awash in acid. That protection allows the sphincter to form properly and start doing its job the way it was designed to work.

True GERD babies who don't get relief CAN have the symptoms prolonged as their bodies struggle to complete development of that essential part as it is being constantly attacked by acid. Not to mention all of the physical discomfort that goes along with it, and how prolonged pain can affect a child's development and personality.

OP, if your doctor thinks your baby has GERD, and you have done your research and agree, please don't be afraid to start him on Zantac. It could provide a world of relief for him.


----------



## vegancowgirl (Jul 30, 2009)

my little guy has reflux and we have gone with gaviscon with each feed. it has helped him greatly. good luck with this.


----------



## fizgig (Aug 3, 2007)

Just another thought as you weight the pros and cons of zantac - our son wasn't sleeping AT ALL before we gave him medicine and I actually started to worry about sleep deprivation for him. I actually think the negative impact on his development from lack of sleep would have been dramatic so I decided that the risks of medication were less dangerous and I strongly feel that I made the right choice.

Just a counterbalance to the idea that meds could negatively impact development (also a concern for me). Trust your gut and you will end up doing what is best for your little one.


----------



## Lindsay1234 (Dec 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fizgig* 
Just another thought as you weight the pros and cons of zantac - our son wasn't sleeping AT ALL before we gave him medicine and I actually started to worry about sleep deprivation for him. I actually think the negative impact on his development from lack of sleep would have been dramatic so I decided that the risks of medication were less dangerous and I strongly feel that I made the right choice.

Just a counterbalance to the idea that meds could negatively impact development (also a concern for me). Trust your gut and you will end up doing what is best for your little one.

Yes this.

My dd2 has GERD and after having HORRIBLE reflux when I was preg with her, I immediately agreed to put her on the meds. She is a cardiac baby so between both of those, she vomits a LOT. The difference is night and day with her.

Definitely wait for a dx but dont hesitate to use Zantac!


----------

